# 6 lovely blues



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the best of the bunch




























I'm pretty happy with this lot!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! They are a great looking lot


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my! Dark blue right thru the toe tips; fabulous!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful! Just stunning. I love the three with the tails and ears such a deep blue color, it almost looks black. Just fabulous.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i'll post pics as they progress. I will be keeping the best does to breed back to dad. looks like i have 4 does and 2 bucks. Mum was a little small but excellent colour down to her toes and single colour tail. In future generations i will be looking to get the size up a little.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oh, my, god! Absolutely gorgeous, I wanty =(


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

might have a buck for sale


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

stunning!!
*steals*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

How do they look now?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oooo i'll go get pictures, but it won't be natural light as its night time here.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehe, no hurry. I was just wondering. Babies change so much in a few days.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

quick pic, not the best light.










gorgeous


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very good job! A couple seem to have nice, thick, tails too!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The third one from the top is the best looking, in my opinion. But MAN those are some deep dark nice colours on all of them!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah hadn't noticed that, bet they are the bucks. i'll check that out tomorrow.

Well for my first litter of blues , i'm very happy. I will be breeding the best of the does back to dad(the blue) and have my first all blue litters.

colours maybe off on the pic tho, because not being natural light.

Thanks guys


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They look gorgeous, and yeah, i'm willing to bet the ones with the thickest tails are male too, always happens to me! LOL

When picking your girls, choose the ones with the best even colour all over, oh and make sure that the colour goes right the way through the nails too. Whites nails are not good! Oh and be on the look out for tan vents too... i'll shut up now... LOL

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice.

I am keeping all the girls, so i'll wait until they are 12 weeks old before deciding which to breed from.

aside from the usual; color to the end of the nails and tan vents etc; the evn colour on blues is what i am looking for, no darker muzzles etc.

please don't shut up lolz.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

HaHa! the thick tails are female!!!!!

look excellent type, and one of them is developing good colour even all over.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're great Shiprat, you must be very pleased with them  
Are you planning to show them?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

not sure whether i will show them, I won't be able to get them into an u8 class. see how they turn out as adults. then may show them later in the year, i just don't know yet. not sure which shows i can get to this year. maybe i should just concentrate on breeding this year and add showing next year


----------

